# next tribal gathering



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

When is the next restaraunt/bar get together, and when is the next ft.McCrea campout?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I am not sure but finally after these past hectic 5 months Gin and I will be able to make a restaurant or bar get together....and we are ready for an adult beverage!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

When the weather gets better we will start meeting up again. Seems everyone has gotten more busy in the last year. For about 8 years we met every Wed. night. Some of the group split off and now meet at the beach. The Gilligan's Tiki Bar will be back open in the spring. They will start meeting up in force then. The last 2 years we have met up at Tippy's for the crowd that does not want to venture to the beach. Both groups have a good time and are some great people. Just depends what part of town you live in as to which meet up you like. We will all meet up in the spring at Gilligan's just to get everyone together again to talk about the new fishing season before us.


----------

